# Egypt uncovers ancient tombs at Luxor



## Biskit (Dec 9, 2017)

Archaeologists in Egypt have displayed items, including a mummy, from one of two previously unexplored tombs in the ancient Nile city of Luxor.

Egypt uncovers ancient tombs at Luxor


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 9, 2017)

Just read this - am looking forward to see what they find at the second tomb. And all the other discoveries they are bound to make in the area.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2017)

Fascinating stuff !


----------

